# Hope42006 is getting Married Tommorow!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS 
Hope 
(soon to be MRS Hope) 
*

Best Wishes For a Long and Happy Marriage 
I hope Tommorow is a wonderful day for you

~Dizzi~
​
Have blown you some  as a
requsted on your Gift list


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Have a fantastic day tomorrow Hope and Mr Hope!!

Savour every moment, because before you know it, it'll be over!

Take Care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations Hope

Hope your day is as magical as can be

Roz
xx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

_Congratulations Hope
Have a magical day, and enjoy every second.

xx_


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

*

Congratulations Mrs Hope to be

I hope you have a fab day and enjoy every minute of it sweetie *


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

GOOD LUCK HOPE ENJOY RELAX AND TAKE A FEW MINS TO SAVOUR IT
ALL THE VERY BEST 
LOL
LOU XXXXXX


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Have a fab Wedding Day, MR AND MRS HOPE!




























































Marie xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

*Good luck Hope* ​May the sun shine down on you both, everyday of your life together.​


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope,

have a wonderful day tomorrow and hope the sun shines for you.

Have a wonderful married life and savour every minute.

You'll be in my thoughts

Love

Vicki x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr and Mrs Hope,

Wishing you a perfect day (night and honeymoon  )

Have a fab time honey. Take a step back and absorb whats happening or you'll forget all the best bits.

Make sure we get all the godd for weebles story will soon be too hot to print!!

All the best- bubbles sent

AliR
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

HAVE A LOVELY LOVELY DAY TOMORROW HOPE










WILL BE THINKING OF YOU










WISHING YOU NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS FOR YOUR MARRIED LIFE TOGETHER

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx​


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS MRS AND MR HOPE[/fly]

Hope you have a fantastic day (even better than the hen night )

Matty


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Wishing u a very happy wedding day Hope and DH 2 B!!!!!!

Have a wonderful day

Enjoy every moment!!

Love Emxx








​


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

HAVE A TRUELY MAGICAL DAY, SAVOUR EVERY SECOND OF IT, AND ENJOY ALL THE ATTENTION FROM THE DH!!!!!!!!!!

ALL THE BEST CORRINA AND FAMILY XXXXX


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Heres Hoping you have a lovely Day and enjoy the rest of your lives in Married Bliss 
















Love and Kisses
Deb


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

*Congrats to Mr and Mrs Hope 
I think the following says it all

Shelley xx*
On Your Wedding Day
_Author Unknown_

Today is a day you will always remember
The greatest in anyone's life 
You'll start off the day just two people in love 
And end it as Husband and Wife

It's a brand new beginning the start of a journey 
With moments to cherish and treasure 
And although there'll be times when you both disagree 
These will surely be outweighed by pleasure

You'll have heard many words of advice in the past 
When the secrets of marriage were spoken 
But you know that the answers lie hidden inside
Where the bond of true love lies unbroken

So live happy forever as lovers and friends 
It's the dawn of a new life for you
As you stand there together with love in your eyes 
From the moment you whisper 'I do'


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

HAPPY WEDDING DAY

HOPE YOU HAVE A MAGICAL DAY

LOVE
SUZIE XX


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS MR AND MRS HOPE!!!*​











*WISHING YOU BOTH A LONG AND HAPPY MARRIAGE*

*Lots of love.... Ceri XXXX*​


----------

